
Patoline: A modern digital typesetting system - yankcrime
https://patoline.org/index.html
======
sevensor
I'm always interested in systems that attempt to do LaTeX one better. Some of
them sit on top (like Scribble), others replace the engine (like LuaTex).
Still others convert from less powerful languages to LaTeX (like Pandoc does).
This one looks like it's trying to replace the whole LaTeX world. I think this
project may have bitten off more than it can chew, but I appreciate the
attempt.

